# what is Kristen Stewart's personality type?



## eveni (Oct 11, 2010)

i'm sure she's an I


----------



## milkshake (Oct 9, 2014)

INTP for sure, Inferior Fe dats sure, with random thinking and no primary sensing


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

She's ISTP.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

I think she's an ISTP as well.


----------



## AstroVenom (Jan 15, 2014)

I read everywhere threads saying she's INTP. i agree after watching some interviews. PLUS she acts awkward just like another INTP i know.


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

Introvert and Perceiver for sure. Could be Fi or Te, definitely not using Fe as a secondary function.

As for senser or intuitor I have no idea.


----------



## Astrid Dunham (Aug 2, 2013)

I think she is an Istp.


----------

